

The Depth of eBay's Problems, Part 2: Angry Sellers - toffer
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/17/the-depth-of-ebays-problems-2-angry-sellers/

======
toffer
Part 1 is also interesting: [http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/17/the-
depth-of-ebays-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/12/17/the-depth-of-
ebays-problems-1-disappointed-buyers/)

